# Progynova and birth defects



## mikki (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi all,
I am on my 2ww, 3 days post embryo transfer and realised only today that in case I am pregnant, I would need to continue both estrogen and progesterone until week 12 of pregnancy. I am really worried about the fact that Progynova says in its package and elsewhere that it should not be used in pregnancy as it might cause birth defects. I am taking 3 times 2mg orally and 2 times 4mg vaginally which feels a lot. 

Any thoughts and insights around the subject and also what dose of Progynova you have been post embryo transfer?

Many thanks lovely ladies!
M


----------



## emotional (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey,

TBH I've never really thought about it. I had FET with my little boy and was on them until week 12 and he was fine. I honestly think that if the clinic prescribe them they know what they are doing. Sometimes medication has warnings to not use when pregnant is to avoid misuse and there are other underlying things we don't know. For example it says not to use thrush cream when pregnant on the label but when I quizzed the GP about this the real reason is because thrush is a sign of gestational diabetes so you need checked out by a doctor to make sure that's not the underlying cause. If you have FET and don't continue the tablets then the chances of miscarriage is very high as your body isn't producing the hormone naturally. Have you tried asking your clinic about it? 

Xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Usually the reason medicines routinely say are not for use in pregnancy is because they have not been formally tested and therefore licensed for use in pregnancy. However progynova has been used for IVF for many years in an off licence manner with no problems.  It's licensed for HRT at one tablet a day take it any other way and it's an off license use.  This doesn't necessarily mean it's dangerous just that it's not licensed for that particular use and the prescriber takes responsibility for use off license. 
TCCx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

I agree with Tincat - it is that medication can't obviously be trialled on pregnant women. I took progynova as prescribed by clinic up to 12 weeks and have two beautiful children!


----------



## mikki (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks all for your lovely responses, definitely gives me more reassurance. I was planning to ask the clinic only in case I am pregnant, as should not really worry about it now


----------

